# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Ραδιοενισχυτής] TENSAI TP-2500 & TA-2250

## kesanis

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω γράψει και στο ανάλογο νήμα, ανοίγω όμως και εδώ τόπικ, αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει.

Ήρθε στα χέρια μου αυτό το σετάκι προ & τελικού. 

Ψάχνω το σχηματικό του προ-ενισχυτή. 

Για τον τελικό ΟΚ, το έχω βρει και έχει επισκευαστεί και αναπαλαιωθεί (recap, καθαρισμός, bias κλπ). Όλα καλά με αυτόν.

Για τον προ όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω τίποτα, πέραν από 1-2 περιπτώσεις που ζητούν και 20 ευρώ (και αν είναι το σωστό).

Αν το έχει κάποιος και μπορεί να βοηθήσει, θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.

Ευχαριστώ.

PS: Δεν ξέρω γιατί λέει "Ραδιοενισχυτής" στο πρόθεμα. Προφανώς και δεν είναι!  Εγώ "προενισχυτής" επέλεξα!  :Blink:

----------


## east electronics

Πραγματι  σχηματικο  ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει Παρολα αυτα οι προενισχυτες τους ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλοι και συνηθως  συναφη σχεδια με ΑΚΑΙ  PIONEER   αν χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια στην  επισκευη του στειλε ενα μηνυμα η γραψε  εδω . 

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## kesanis

Όλα καλά, κ Πετρόπουλε. Τον έχω επισκευάσει, αναπαλαιώσει, αναβαθμίσει και πλέον το χαίρομαι αφάνταστα το σετακι μου. Από πιτσιρικάς το ζαχαρωνα αλλά που να βρεθούν τότε τα λ7.
Αν καταφέρω και βρω και το TD750, θα κάνω κυριολεκτικά "κολοτούμπες". 
Πολύ δύσκολο βέβαια, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

PS.  Όπως και να έχει, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά σας.

PS#2. Αν ξέρετε τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο πικάπ ......

----------

